

Why Yahoo Passed On Microsoft's Search Deal (New Details!) - ideas101
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/hey_yahoo_please_explain_again_why_you_passed_on_microsoft_search_deal

======
ComputerGuru
Actually, it doesn't explain _why_ Yahoo! passed up on the offer - nothing
does.

As a publicly-traded company, Yahoo!'s number one goal is _required_ to be
that they keep their stock prices going. Microsoft's deal was for more
lucrative, but Yahoo! turned it down (yet again) for murky-clear reasons that
aren't backed by numbers or facts - just Jerry Yang's insistence that "Yahoo!
can do better."

(Note: I'm glad the deal didn't fall through, IMHO, it would've been the end
of both MS and Yahoo!)

